# Kindle log in on wi-fi



## roc1230 (Aug 11, 2013)

bought my wife a plain kindle and have tried to log onto my wi-fi, but it keeps telling me it can not connect. I have checked to make sure the user name and password are correct. I have even went into my router and made sure i was using the right user name and password. Still am not able to connect. Any usefull suggestion ?
Richard


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

After connecting to a router via ethernet or Wi-Fi you can login to it using the username and password. But to connect to the wireless network you need to enter the encryption key, assuming that you are using WEP or WPA(2).

Disable encryption and MAC Address filtering and try to connect the Kindle. If successful re-enable encryption and try to reconnect.

What encryption are you using?


----------

